# Whey Protein Burns More Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Whey Protein Burns More Fat LAUSANNE, Switzerland – Meals high in protein promote more fat burning that high-carb meals, and whey burns more fat than casein or soy proteins, according to a new study from Nestlé (Am J Clin Nutr. 2011 Mar;93(3):525-34). In a randomized, double-blind, crossover design, researchers measured energy metabolism, satiety and glucose [...]

*Read More...*


----------

